# I don't remember writing a book on Alchemy...!



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

...but it's on the decal sheet so it must be true!
I just got the Invisible Man decal set from TSDS and I have to say, I flipped! Nice variety, nice detail, and comprehensive. All put together in a very professional package. The bottle labels are a treat, but I especially like the attention put into the books, with a sense of humor and relevancy to the kit and H.G. Wells.
Thanks for the great product Henry!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

........that was in your past life,Mr Newton.!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

ChrisW said:


> ...but it's on the decal sheet so it must be true!
> I just got the Invisible Man decal set from TSDS and I have to say, I flipped! Nice variety, nice detail, and comprehensive. All put together in a very professional package. The bottle labels are a treat, but I especially like the attention put into the books, with a sense of humor and relevancy to the kit and H.G. Wells.
> Thanks for the great product Henry!


Thanks, Chris -- I forgot to tell you about the books! Here I've shown all the "interesting" ones ... 

--Henry


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

WOW, I also have a book on the shelf and I am in GREAT company, thanks Henry, those decals are OUTSTANDING !!!!
Bert


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

those are great, however i'd love a set that would make anyone whose looking close enough do a double-take... stuff to make griffin look to be either very childish, a pervert, or of questionable sexuality.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

razorwyre1 said:


> those are great, however i'd love a set that would make anyone whose looking close enough do a double-take... stuff to make griffin look to be either very childish, a pervert, or of questionable sexuality.


Yeah -- but wasn't he pretty "normal" until he started partaking in his elixir? I can't remember too well, just an impression I had/have. This then led me to believe that most of the books on his shelves would have been books he purchased before he turned into a lunatic.

--Henry


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That is so cool guys to be reconized like that! Maybe one day I'll show up on a decal sheet! Bert that makes twice for you on a decal sheet right?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Yes it does, I am humbled and grateful


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

g_xii said:


> Yeah -- but wasn't he pretty "normal" until he started partaking in his elixir? I can't remember too well, just an impression I had/have. This then led me to believe that most of the books on his shelves would have been books he purchased before he turned into a lunatic.
> 
> --Henry


perhaps... but i was looking at it strictly from a comedic standpoint


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent touch! :thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

robiwon said:


> That is so cool guys to be reconized like that! Maybe one day I'll show up on a decal sheet! Bert that makes twice for you on a decal sheet right?


 
Well, if you never got a set of these and were planning to, let me know and I'll do a few "special" bookspines just for you! I was up really late when I was doing them!

--Henry


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

razorwyre1 said:


> perhaps... but i was looking at it strictly from a comedic standpoint


Twisted! I like it!

--Henry


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

link?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Jimmy B said:


> link?


 
http://www.tsdsinc.com/index_files/products.htm


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Sweet, Thanks! I guess it would'a made sense to check Henry's Banner


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Henry, did I tell you how much I liked these decals yet? I am going to catch up with you soon and get a set of these when I get to my invisble man kit. You did a really killer job with these!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Duck Fink said:


> Henry, did I tell you how much I liked these decals yet? I am going to catch up with you soon and get a set of these when I get to my invisble man kit. You did a really killer job with these!


Ducky-boy!

Stop by late one afternoon -- I got a set saved for ya! 

--Henry


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

g_xii said:


> Ducky-boy!
> 
> Stop by late one afternoon -- I got a set saved for ya!
> 
> --Henry


You da man! I will give you a ring sometime here next week.


----------

